# Who Is Your Favorite Person in the Outdoors and Why.



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I know in my Life I have had many People that have influenced my Outdoors Involvement over the years. My Dads Younger Brother taught me about the Outdoor Lifestyle from the time I was old enough to tote a bb gun. He has probably been the largest influence on me. My Oldest brother was also a huge influence we hunted together until he passed away in 1984 of cancer. at Present My Wife Lisa and my son Dallas is my reason for continueing on.*

*I have probably been influenced the most by the following Celebrities Jim Zumbo, Jim Carmicheal and Uncle Ted Nugent through my years of growing up and up to now I look up to these gents for their unwavering stand against all opposition to Hunting and Gun Control issues. Like'em or not they deserve a certain ammount of respect from us all!







*

*Thats My End, Looking forward to reading yours!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ernie Meadows, one of the kindest most giving, and knowledgeable people I have ever had the privilege to know. I was hooked on the outdoors for a lot of years before I had the pleasure to meet up with Ernie just by chance. We were both out quail hunting alone with our dogs we exchanged phone numbers and were fast friends for many years. More than one of those years we quail hunted every weekend but Christmas often camping out so we could hunt both days. Ernie taught me many things some of them were about hunting, most of them were not, all of them are still with me today.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My father and a friend of his ( and mine ) showed me duck hunting on the Maumee river near Grand rapids. I shot my first shot gun there along the bank. This is where I learned to set up decoys and how to wrap em up at dark. I was too young to hunt...but I could not wait for morning and dad waking me. Memories are good.

After that I learned to hunt pheasant n rabbits with my trap coach from high school. Coach Darnell taught me quite abit about hunting, cleaning game, cleaning guns, and how to shoot trap which taught me to shoot well else where. I hunted with my brother Jeff who does not hunt as much but we still get out at least once a year.

I learned to hunt deer on my own reading a great many books and articles from some who knew what they were talking about and some...who did not, but at the time I did not know any differant. Matt Adams comes to mind. After I learned the hard way...then I met others who helped me and I helped others also.

Most of my hunting was trial and error, reading and trying, and just enjoying it. So far moose hunting has been my high light.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Looking back I can see that it not only prepared me for hunting but for everyday Life! Many friends that I grew up with are either in jail or just flat out have different Principle they live by. *


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

My dad taught me to love and appreciate the the outdoors and as far as I'm concerened there is no better hero or person that could have taught me better to be a hunter, fisherman, or someone that understands how things work in the wild and how I important it is to show others what I have learned and come to appreciate. He passed away almost 5 years ago but I know every day he is proud of the way his kids have carried on with what he has taught them! Atleast I know I am! P.S ReidRH I wish Uncle Ted would run for President!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ted Earned my respect when the Anti Hunters started pressuring hunting shows and video makers not to show Kill Shots on their shows and videos, He told them if ya dont like it dont look at it! It is my Video and my show I will put the Kill Shot on there if I want to. After that the other shows started Showing the kill Shots Because of him.. This was Prolly 30 years ago and he Still tells it like it is!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My late grandfather who's enjoyment for the living world was passed on to all of us. My father and older brother for putting up with me when I was younger and teaching me how to go about things in the outdoors. My mother for all those hours she sat with me while I was fishing as a young boy. Roberta for letting me spend so much time stalking deer and foxes, her time in the warmer months sat next to me in highseats and for all the time we spend together out with the camera's hunting for wildflowers, butterfly's etc.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> *Looking back I can see that it not only prepared me for hunting but for everyday Life! Many friends that I grew up with are either in jail or just flat out have different Principle they live by. *


I am glad for that you choose a better path, the same is for me.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Brian the way I see it Life is hard enough without making some Really Dumb Choices. However I realize Others may not see them as I do. But I do wonder why they are so intent on shooting themselves in the foot and wondering why they Cant Walk Strait!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree...we ( people ) seem to be intent on taking our own way and not learning from those who have been down the road a time or two. If we were smart we would listen and learn, I listened and did learn. Perhaps not listening enough.

Talking about walking straight...I think I was about 9 when I learned that a lost man will tend to talk towards his stronger side, for most to the right. So you will walk in circles. I was shown how to avoid this. A friend of mine was lost in the woods in northern Michigan. He had a jug of water which he had finished and dropped. He took off walking about two hours later he came across a jug...thinking, hm odd that looks just like the one I dropped..picked it up and sure enough the same one. To finish the story he started yelling and shooting off his rifle. And from about a 100 yards away his brother yelled...what in the world is wrong with you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi My name is Don, and I've made some dumb mistakes.....


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I will say my Dad and my father in law are at the top of my list. They taught me tons of stuff about the outdoor world. And at a time when information was not as readily available as today.
In the celebrity world, I will go with Wilbur Primos. His aggressive turkey hunting methodology took me to another level as a turkey hunter and also made it more fun and exciting.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAD !!!! who helped me shoot my first squirrel when I was 7.Who got me my first bb gun when I was 8 . Who would wake me in the night time hours to show the fish he had caught. Who would take me out with the guys and fish through the night with throw lines by a big camp fire. He took me as far north as Sasatchawan(?) Canadafor fishing and grouse hunting. West to Kanasas and Nedbraska for phesant hunting. Squirrel hunting in Kentucky. Fishing lake Erie and Lake Michigan. Fishing in the Alantic Ocean off charter boats and piers.Crappy fishing in Arkansas . Quail hunting, squirrel hunting, rabbit hunting, bobcat hunting, raccoon hunting in Oklahoma. He taught me to eat what I caught or killed and not to waste what God put out for us to have. He allowed me the time to make my own decisions in life and to venture down the wrong paths to learn the lessons they had to offer. Who never once abandoned me or turn his back to me . When I was wrong he told me so. When I was right he knodded and smile. Who taught me he may not be right But he dern sure wasnt wrong. Who still reminds me that a Man is only as good as his word if his word is no good neither is he. You look a man in the eye when you talk to him and when you shake his hand make it a firm hand shake. He taught me you dont have to be rich to be happy that God gives to those who appricates his gifts and ask not for them but shares them with others who have not. He is my famous person ,he is my Dad and my best friend. There more I could say but I think you get the jest of it. THANKS DAD


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Rodney ! Thank your Dad for us, He done good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Hi My name is Don, and I've made some dumb mistakes.....


Welcome Don. I am sure I speak for the whole group when I say some mistakes are not dumb but are a learning curve.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Well said Rodney ! Thank your Dad for us, He done good.


A double for me also Don, well said Rodney.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Uncle Bill--[my mothers side }-[1900-1972 ]---in the late 50's early 60's--Uncle Bill took me with Him trapping-hunting ,fishing--When my Dad didn't Have time because of work trying to feed 4 of us at home----He Taught me how to be a Beaver trapper before killer traps were used much[Conibears}--when he first got a couple we laught at them funny looking things fox and coyote trapping all summer when there was a $5 and $15 bounty on them--Muskrats-mink in the fall---not Bragging but by the time I was a freshmen I was probably the best trapper in School and I sure was proud of that--We hunted Snowshoe Bunnies every Sunday with hounds as a family outing and we ate many every winter---Deer was our main meat source year round--May-1966 I joined the Marine Corps--served in Viet Nam -68-69--What Uncle Bill taught me helped me to come Home---MY beloved Dad Took over after I got Back---He was a world war 2 vet--he knew what went on and was there for me--He got me Back into hunting and fishing -----We spent hours togather-until he passed in 1980----These 2 men quided me through life---and I miss them both Dearly-----Their my Outdoor-persons-------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Welcome Don. I am sure I speak for the whole group when I say some mistakes are not dumb but are a learning curve.


I wish could say I learned from all my mistakes at the time. Some I repeated,(so it was more of a learning wiggly line than a curve) but I also learned from my parents and my present wife that you have to let them go and stop fretting over the past. Thanks for the welcome though Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

By the way...we still have not recieved your $ 125.00 for the class.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You Guys have REALLY Out done Yourselves!! I have enjoyed Reading EVERY One of these Replies! It Makes Me Thankful For All The People in my Life That have Helped me Along the Way!! We Never Ever Know How What We Say Or Do May Affect Someone Else!

To Borrow a Line From a Very Famous Person that is More and More Becoming My Motto: "Do So Gently" You NEVER Know Who Is Watching You For Guidance!

God Bless All Of You Each and Every One!

By the Way Y'all are included in " All the People in My Life"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don started it









Does that make us special ?

Thanks Richard.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It does to me Brian, i have learned a whole lot on this site and not all of it is predator hunting!

Even Though I have Not met you Guys Personally, I Know that you each are Friends. ( I Hope to Eventually Do just That!)

My Dad Always Used this Line when the Conversation Turned to Friends and Friendship.

" Friends are Family You Get to Choose!"

I Do Believe that The Guys On this Website Will Hold up Others on this Site when things arent the Greatest in their Life at the Moment.

Isnt that what Friends are Supposed to Do?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So when are you guy's coming round for a beer!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LMBO Matt it May be a while yet, Hold your breath LOL!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:



> LMBO Matt it May be a while yet, Hold your breath LOL!!!


If I hold my breath Richard I'll bloody die!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Keeping some cold ones in the fridge.

Personally I think you should make a trip over here. Spend about a month visit each of us for a few days. Go fishing, hunting, camping, photos, and drink some of our beer ( although I am sure it is not up to your standards ).


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You know Brian its a thought alright and if I did I'm sure the beer would taste just fine!

There's always a beer waiting for any of you guys.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I say we all me at AW's house he seems to have alot of beer!!!!!! LOL Wait till it cools and I am sure we can find some place to kill something even if it bugs(Sorry Matt). I got the deer and pork, if AW's got the beer, OAC brings the fish, yall bring the rest of the fixens and a few pillows !!! Matt you can use 1 or 2 of my firearms so customs dont give ya a hard time. Hey Don you bring your key board we wouldnt reconize you other wise. Hassel bring the vegtables and other exotic greenery. Cat you just show up and be the ALL Bull caller on the stories that would be told. Ebbs you could do a story on what happens when a bunch of us Predator Talkers do when they come together in 1 place. Chris would probably be missing in action. Bard could invite us all over to his place to haul water. Richard you bring some gator meat. my gosh guys this would be a hum dinger of a gathering and we havent even talked about huntin yet.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

AW's it is !

I know he has all the cooking stuff too. Thanks Rodney !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It all sounds just perfect Rodney.

Hey Don you bring your key board we wouldnt reconize you other wise. I loved that bit!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

what? my place? lemme get momma's approval first! (hahhahahhaaaaa) y'all bring the food and y'all bring the brews and tequila and vodka and we'll have a party indeed! I'll cook & serve!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey BigRowdy almost brought tears to my eyes after I read your post! It reminded me of the relationship I had with my father. If your father is still alive cherish all those moments you get to spend with him.
!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

HE is and I do . Thank you Ruger


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

AWMiller said:


> what? my place? lemme get momma's approval first! (hahhahahhaaaaa) y'all bring the food and y'all bring the brews and tequila and vodka and we'll have a party indeed! I'll cook & serve!


Yes better clear it first AW we wouldn't want to get you in trouble!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok so what date and Address is this taking place?? LOL


----------

